
Tensorflow and deep leanrning, without a PhD – part 2 - mhue
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/e/2PACX-1vRouwj_3cYsmLrNNI3Uq5gv5-hYp_QFdeoan2GlxKgIZRSejozruAbVV0IMXBoPsINB7Jw92vJo2EAM/pub#slide=id.p
======
lma21
I've been wanting to dive into this subject for quite a while now. I've been
playing with large data sets for a few years now. I learned only the basics of
data mining. I re-took courses in linear algebra and inferential stats. How
much time do you think I would need (per week) and for how long to achieve a
knowledgeable status in Tensorflow and deep learning (assuming I know the kind
of models i aim to build and improve) ?

